# EML E100 Motion Sensor lights...reaching for straws



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't find the manual this thing anywhere. Trying to trouble shoot this thing to find out if I've blown the fuse or if this thing is bad. It was working until I swapped out a switched moved wires...etc.

Need some ideals of what to try.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dead eye electric*

Just wandering what level of electrical experience you have, I have 15 yrs of electrical experience, not tring to be condescending or anything, but their are several reasons in why it's not working, the process of elimination will help.


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

I have little to no experience.

I can tell you it's a 3 way switch.

This is the original set up. 


1 - 3 way switch connected to motion sensor light.

1 - 3 way switch connected to the light in garage. The garage light is also connected to a neutral wire that was attached to a plug. I change the plug, the wire came loose and the light in the garage wouldn't come on. I discovered the loose wire on the plug/outlet. When I reattached the neutral wire, the garage light came on.

Now the motion sensor light will not come on. 

I have a multimeter and see 120V coming through motion sensor 3 way switch.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

*motion light*

Sounds to me like its a lose neutral,can you locate the box that feed the garage lights and the motion light.PLEASE MAKE SURE THE POWER IS OFF before you do any trouble shooting!!! Because the neutral carries the unbalanced load,check your light first, sometimes the little fixture wire may look like its under the wire nut but may be loose,if the 3way was taken apart i can give a break down on that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I am thinking two possiblty answer but before I can post the correct answer do the OP have the garage is attached or detached set up ??

The reason why due there is few legit way we can do it and I think there is some issue allready arise but will hold that for a moment until the OP answer this question first then we will go from there.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

What is the "OP?"

The garage is attached. 

How can I track the loose wire on the motion sensor light light. It was by luck, I found the loose neutral on the garage light 3 way switch. That loose neutral was connected to a plug in the garage on a different circuit. 

On the motion sensor side (in the house not in the garage) I have swapped out some other light switches. Basically, I changed alot of switches before I notice the problems.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

kcmasterpiece said:


> What is the "OP?"
> 
> The OP mean oringial poster which it means you.
> 
> ...


The three way switches actually do not use the netural therefore you have a white traveller conductor ( wire ) the three way switch are differnt than the single pole switch are so with three way switch the dark coloured screw is common while the bright brass screws are your traveller screws ( in France I call them shuttle conductors ) 

what kind of plug are you referering to in the garage which it have differnt circuit? 

If you did swap out the switches did you make a note of which conductors for each screws as I mention above the common screw and conductor colour is the most important part of the whole thing.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

I was distracted and didn't make any notes. I have a basic understanding so it was easy for me to use my volt meter to correct set up my 3 way and 4 way lights.

Back to the motion sensor, I've pulled the black wires from the 3 way switches and did a direct connect with the plastic nut. Still can't get the motion lights to come on.

Sorry, when I typed plug. I meant outlet, the garage door opener was plugged into the outlet, it was spark if you moved the garage door opener cord. Didn't matter which plug was used, they both spark if it use and you moved the garage door cord. So I replaced the outlet, the outlet is located in the garage ceiling.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

would you mind letting me have your email, i have some pics i can send you. i can't seem to send them here.


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

boydgilley said:


> would you mind letting me have your email, i have some pics i can send you. i can't seem to send them here.


Sure email is [email protected]


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok i sent 4 you may get 5 let me know.


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

I got the pictures. My setup worked fine before. 

I have the switches set up correctly. I'm getting 120v on at least one black wire on both side of switches.

This is driving me nuts because I was just trying to fix a fire hazard and make an improvement.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you checked for voltage at the light?


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

these are very frustrating i know!!!


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

Just checked. Pulled the light bulb out and am getting 0 volts. from one of the sockets.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sorry if this seems hard to follow it is from my point also!


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok did you say you replaced the light? if so you may need to check the connections


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

No. I didn't replace the light. I replaced only 1 of the 3 way switches. The light fixture is the same one that has always been up there.

The only thing i change is 1 of the 3 way switches.


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

boydgilley said:


> I'm sorry if this seems hard to follow it is from my point also!


Thanks for taking the time to go over this with me.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

I could be the motion sensor itself might be blown, they go out just like a light bulb!


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah...but I can't find anything about EML (the brand). I don't know how long the system has been on the house, it was on the house when I purchased it back in Dec 2011. 

Can any sensor be attach to the light or do I need a whole new unit?


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea you'll need to replace the whole fixture. i hope i have been of help.


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

You have been a big help. 

The light was going bad, so it's cool. I want to put up a motion sensor/HD camera combo.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

Well there ya, go good luck with it! :thumbsup: Let me know if i can help with anything else. Have a good night


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

Latest update. I replaced the motion sensor unit 3 days ago and I'm back in business. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## boydgilley (Feb 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

